# Oil change advice



## vwcrazyoldman (Feb 23, 2015)

My mechanic said i must first drain my oil then fill the oil place with diesel and then let the car idle for 10 minutes. Then drain the diesel and put oil again? Is this safe?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Not safe

The old trick was adding kerosene to the crankcase and let the engine run for 10 minutes to flush the engine

These days, use quality oil and change it before the detergents are depleted and you don't need to flush the engine.


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## vwcrazyoldman (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks. But my oil not changed in 3 years how do i clean it now. Just drain oil completely the add kerosene and how much


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Unless you have lots of sludge and varnish, just change the oil.

If you really want to add something, you would have added 1 qt of kerosene to the oil.

Amsoil also has a flush additive you can use also.
http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...nd-protectants/engine-and-transmission-flush/




Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Seafoam might be a good way to go.


> As a pre-service cleaner for old oil residue, (and to address valve train noise and timing chain hydraulic tensioner noise), pour 1.5 ounces of Sea Foam Motor Treatment into the engine oil crankcase for each quart of oil capacity, including filter. Drive a minimum of 30 minutes (a maximum of 100 miles), and then do your oil change service. This begins the process of safely/slowly re-liquefying the old oil residue so contaminants may flow and be filtered away. Your old oil will quickly become much dirtier, so an oil change service will be necessary soon after this pre-service treatment. This is also a great idea for turbocharged and supercharged applications where oils deteriorate so quickly due to heat, leaving those residues that need cleaning.


http://seafoamsales.com/sea-foam-motor-treatment/
After that, put on a quality but inexpensive filter, like a Purolator classic or Bosch, fill the sump with Mobil Drive Clean or Pennzoil yellow bottle (they have high levels of detergents), drive for 500 miles, then do ANOTHER oil change.
After ALL of that, pull the valve cover and see what the top end looks like.


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

vwcrazyoldman said:


> Thanks. But my oil not changed in 3 years how do i clean it now. Just drain oil completely the add kerosene and how much


About 10-15 yrs ago I used the AMSOIL Engine Flush that BsickPassat linked above. That was on a vehicle I had bought, where I did not know how long the oil had been in there. Anyway, I still own that vehicle and it now has 175,000 miles on it. 

I'm probably more of the mind that, if you simply change the oil, you'll be fine. If you are concerned about sludge or varnish, or whatever, then change it again after 1,000 miles. The detergent properties in modern oil will clean it pretty well.


----------



## mrorganic77 (May 11, 2010)

*Oil Change advice*



Bozzimus said:


> About 10-15 yrs ago I used the AMSOIL Engine Flush that BsickPassat linked above. That was on a vehicle I had bought, where I did not know how long the oil had been in there. Anyway, I still own that vehicle and it now has 175,000 miles on it.
> 
> I'm probably more of the mind that, if you simply change the oil, you'll be fine. If you are concerned about sludge or varnish, or whatever, then change it again after 1,000 miles. The detergent properties in modern oil will clean it pretty well.


Just wanted to post that I agree with this, and be sure to use the correct oil. I now have a 2012 Jetta and have to use only certain oils that are ultra low ash content. I have used Amsoil and believe it to be of very high quality. Oil is cheap compared to repairs.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is another great product.


https://www.liqui-moly.us/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/us_2037.html?OpenDocument&land=US


----------

